# Who Protects CAN Projects, Work in AFG Post-2011?



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2009)

Given this statement from the Foreign Affairs Minister, depending on who you believe, our civilian work in AFG could be protected by the Americans (link to _Globe & Mail_ story) or private sector security firms (link to CanWest News Service story).

I respect whatever the elected politicians end up deciding (and a lot can happen between now and 2011), but I really hope this doesn't lead to the "bad old days" of Canada having a military that isn't allowed to do as much as it could on the world stage.


----------

